# Recommending a genetics book



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a book or website to help me with breeding and color genetics? I have a flock of homers and would like to have a little knowledge before pairing them up.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

redleg23 said:


> Can anyone suggest a book or website to help me with breeding and color genetics? I have a flock of homers and would like to have a little knowledge before pairing them up.


*Hi REDLEGS, I will give two books the first one is by AXEL SELL, BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS, the second book is THE PIGEON, by W.M.LEVI these books cost 65 and 100 dollars. I will get some web sites there 3 good ones .* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

For color genetics, this site is like a big book  I have it all printed in a binder.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
These color charts are a good quick percentage reference
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/
And then Frank's site, which has a lot of info about....everything 
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi redleg23,
I breed racing homers in rare colors as well, my website is very informative...
www.falconlofts.com


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Falconlofts,

I have been on your site before and your birds look very nice. I wish homers are all like that and win races.


----------

